# tämän tästä



## Gavril

Päivää,

My dictionary (WSOY) translates _tämän tästä_ as "quite often" and "every now and then". These two meanings can be very different from one another -- is it really true that both can serve as translations of _tämän tästä_?

Kiitos


----------



## Spongiformi

I'd say "every now and then" would correspond better to _"silloin tällöin"_.
_"Tämän tästä"_ suggests a more frequent happening, like "quite often".


----------



## Gavril

Thanks. How would _tämän tästä_ compare to _hyvin usein -- _would one imply a greater frequency than the other?


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Thanks. How would _tämän tästä_ compare to _hyvin oikein -- _would one imply a greater frequency than the other?



If you mean _"hyvin usein"_, I'd say it's more frequent, or at least more consistent, than "_tämän tästä"_. After all, "quite often" == _"aika usein"_ != _"hyvin usein"_.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> If you mean _"hyvin usein"_, I'd say it's more frequent, or at least more consistent, than "_tämän tästä"_. After all, "quite often" == _"aika usein"_ != _"hyvin usein"_.



Yes, I meant to write "usein". Thanks


----------

